# 1099 Due Date



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

This year 1099's must be distributed by January 31. This is a change from the past, where more time was allowed.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Uber driver outreach rep. Couldn't you just add it as yet another ignoreme section to the driver home screen.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> This year 1099's must be distributed by January 31. This is a change from the past, where more time was allowed.


I think it's been Jan 31 all along for 1099misc forms for non-employee compensation (box 7). It changes when that date falls on a weekend to the first business day in Feb., while some 1099 forms for other purposes have later due dates.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

That's true, Rush mentioned that today on his program, when he was shilling for the tax defense guys who sponsor his program.


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

Last year they were required to get 1099's out by January 31st as well...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberIndyX said:


> Last year they were required to get 1099's out by January 31st as well...


Jan 31 fell on a weekend in 2015 and 2016, giving issuers of 1099misc to non-employees until Feb 2, 2015 and Feb 1, 2016.
A day or two one way or the other doesn't make much of a difference, but I believe the change is actually that issuers are required to send the copies to the IRS by the same date they are required to mail them out to contractors. They get an extra couple of weeks if they are filing them electronically with the IRS.


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jan 31 fell on a weekend in 2015 and 2016, giving issuers of 1099misc to non-employees until Feb 2, 2015 and Feb 1, 2016.
> A day or two one way or the other doesn't make much of a difference, but I believe the change is actually that issuers are required to send the copies to the IRS by the same date they are required to mail them out to contractors. They get an extra couple of weeks if they are filing them electronically with the IRS.


Gotcha. I read the OP as if something had changed in the law, which, as far as I am aware, is not the case.

I got my 1099 before the 31st last year anyway.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Little interest about the 1099 cut off date. Bigger interest how many 1099's Uber sends to the wrong person like last year. Always a nervous feeling opening that Uber Tax info email


----------

